# aquairum societies N.Y.C. ?



## BIGJ (Feb 13, 2005)

HI guys / gals 

ooooh i hate to ask a question like this but im gonna ( make's me sound like im missin something)
years ago we useto meet in the N.Y. aquarium , and have some great meets and discussions,
i cant seem to find any information about a aquarium society in the 5 boro's
Recently i asked at the aquarium door about the society and the kid in the ticket box looked at me like i had four heads and one was spawning !

can anyone help


----------

